# Le bug du volume (Centre de contrôle) avec partage de connexion Apple TV + HomePod



## iBaby (27 Novembre 2020)

Je ne sais pas trop si je dois publier ici ou dans iOS...

J’ai partagé la connexion de mon HomePod avec l’Apple TV tout en l’utilisant beaucoup en AirPlay 2 depuis mon iPad.

Il y a un bug de volume depuis l’iPad (iPad OS 14.2) : voir l’image ci-jointe.

Lorsque je veux monter le volume dans le centre de contrôle, je peux aller au maximum, je n’atteindrai pas du tout le maximum du volume de l’enceinte, et pas toujours le volume très modéré que je voulais mettre. J’ai un niveau qui est tout juste confortable. Je suppose que c’est un but, car si j’utilise les touches de volume de mon iPad, je peux monter davantage le volume. Mais en plus, si j’affiche le Centre de Contrôle en jouant avec les touches de volume physiques de l’iPad, j’ai une autre échelle de volume qui peut atteindre le max du HomePod !

C’est vraiment compliqué à expliquer. Je ne crois pas que ce soit une sécurité, ou une fonctionnalité volontairement intégrée.

Avez-vous eu ce bug ?


----------

